# Poll: The Most Attractive Size for a Woman



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

> Why is it disturbing?
> Let them be who they are and allow them the pride in themselves that they deserve. At least he's honest with himself.


It's disturbing because for what reason exactly does he like short skinny girls? What he is implying is better left unsaid, and I'm starting to think that maybe Chris Hanson is watching this.

:wink:


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

tooboku said:


> I'm sorry if you're not a 4 or a 6 but that doesn't mean you have to take that joke literally. Maybe I might find someone whose a size 12 attractive. This poll only lets you pick one option. I don't see the point in getting mad at a guy for being honest.


When you say that you like petite girls because your pervert this stops being a weight issue altogether.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh right. You just provoked this one. I like skinny girls because I like to watch the bump my dick makes under their bellybuttons. Is that what was so disturbing? Seriously, get a life


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> You do realize that men have no idea what dress sizes actually translate to irl?


I don't even know what dress sizes translate to! They use so many different ways of measuring I'll just try on what looks like will fit and not even bother with the size. '~'


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tawanda said:


> I don't even know what dress sizes translate to! They use so many different ways of measuring I'll just try on what looks like will fit and not even bother with the size. '~'


see? girls clothes are SO confusing even girls themselves can't make sense of it, sometimes I see stuff on the racks so small I wonder how any lady would fit in it, these things are made up of elastics, lol.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Actually my body measurements don't fit 1 dress size. It could fit anything between size 4 and 10, depending on which part of my body you measure.

Also, standardized US dress sizes assumes 1 body type, which is that the woman's hips circumference is larger than her bust circumference. That automatically crosses out the body type that a lot of scientists in the present day assumes to be the most attractive female body type, which is the hourglass.

You see, appearance and fashion are interesting topics, but it's not limited to 1 perspective of shapes and sizes. It can be seen from any aspect, from queer theory to economics. Currently, US dress sizes has been heavily affected by the high consumption of fast food and mutated, over-drugged livestock, hence by US's capitalist economy/society. Sorry, I'm just defending an area that might possibly be my future.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Actually my body measurements don't fit 1 dress size. It could fit anything between size 4 and 10, depending on which part of my body you measure.
> 
> Also, standardized US dress sizes assumes 1 body type, which is that the woman's hips circumference is larger than her bust circumference. That automatically crosses out the body type that a lot of scientists in the present day assumes to be the most attractive female body type, which is the hourglass.
> 
> You see, appearance and fashion are interesting topics, but it's not limited to 1 perspective of shapes and sizes. It can be seen from any aspect, from queer theory to economics. Currently, US dress sizes has been heavily affected by the high consumption of fast food and mutated, over-drugged livestock, hence by US's capitalist economy/society. Sorry, I'm just defending an area that might possibly be my future.


Yea, I have big problems with em' too, can go from 6 to 9 ish


DOH, my cross-dressing cover is now blown

xD


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

tooboku said:


> Oh right. You just provoked this one. I like skinny girls because I like to watch the bump my dick makes under their bellybuttons. Is that what was so disturbing? Seriously, get a life


So you're saying you're basically fucking her internal organs? The vagina doesn't extend past the belly button dude, maybe an anatomy lesson is in order here.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I say 6 or 8 

but I mean it differs between ppl 

this thread is prob gonna get closed soon though >.>


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Aveira said:


> So you're saying you're basically fucking her internal organs? The vagina doesn't extend past the belly button dude, maybe an anatomy lesson is in order here.


maybe a lesson in sarcasm is in order.


----------



## Anythingisfine (Aug 16, 2011)

tooboku said:


> maybe a lesson in sarcasm is in order.


I didn't know sarcasm was what they call _*that*_.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyway...

This is what I was talking about before with the designers. I'm using videos because they're harder to doctor.










There's no direct comparisson because Sisley is a premium European brand while Reitmans is more affordable North American one. The fabrics are different quality and the designers for one brand are more sober than the other. Sisley is also unlikely to use a "normal" sized model for their ads while Reitmans understocks size 4, but you can see a difference. Height doesn't make much difference on the fit as most of the difference in height comes from the arms and legs. Asides from some hemming on the sleeves and legs, the same size 4 dress will typically look just as good on a 5'3" woman as it does on a 5'11" woman. The lines on the thiner model are much more crisp and excentuate the female figure while Reitmans tries to hide parts of the figure you might not think are attractive. However, I used to work at a Benetton and I've seen what happens past 44 (size 8). You lose a lot of the flattering lines and you might as well shop at Laura Plus. Hate me if you want but at least I'm being honest.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

poll results show that women care more about this than men do.

and IMO this poll is massively flawed, as it doesn't take vanity labeling - a common practice - into consideration, among other things.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

you do know that this sort of thing is all based on perspective...


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Cover3 said:


> You do realize that men have no idea what dress sizes actually translate to irl?


OP add a visual scale, no man really cares about measurements


----------

